# Beginner Phrag question



## RNCollins (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello! I just got a Phrag. Emma Lommen (Phrag. Fritz Schomburg x fischeri). This is my first phrag.

Is this type of phrag ok to sit in a saucer of R/O water? I can't remember which type of phrags you shouldn't do this for...

Any other beginner growing tips?

Thank you!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes. It's not just okay to grow this sitting in water, for most of us, this is the preferred growing method.

It's typically the phrags with long, pendant petals that should not be grown sitting in water. They are usually referred to as the caudatum group.

Tips? If you are going to grow the plant sitting in water, remember to keep the water fresh. Dump the saucer at least every few days, and fill it with fresh water. Don't let things get stagnant.

Resist the temptation to over fertilize. Keep feedings very minimal, but feed regularly (sometimes known as weakly weekly).

Honestly, that's about it. For the average phrag, grow it wet, fairly bright, and provide moderate temps, and you'll be golden. They grow quickly compared to other slippers, they bloom more frequently than other slippers and in general they present fewer issues in terms of pests and diseases.


----------



## RNCollins (Feb 8, 2014)

*Thank You!*

Thank You MrHappyRotter!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2014)

What media is it in?


----------



## RNCollins (Feb 8, 2014)

NYEric said:


> What media is it in?



Looks like fine bark and perlite.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 8, 2014)

Depends on where you grow it. If you have a greenhouse, with high humidity, better not. If it's in your home, on the windowsill, it's pretty much a necessity, unless its in a huge pot. Don't worry about changing the water...it doesn't stay. My windowsill phrags suck it dry within 24 hours, and need more water. I don't keep them in water when I move them outdoors for the summer, though. I have enough Asian tiger mosquitoes as it is.......


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2014)

Water will cause the bark to break down into mush, If you have some activated charcoal and aliflor (baked clay pellets) you should add them to your mix.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 9, 2014)

At least in my experience, phrags seem to love that mush. I rarely repot phrags in less than 2 years. All too many times I check a tag and see that it's been 4, sometimes 5 years since the last repotting. When I take them out, they are basically just growing in the equivalent of peat, yet the roots are fine. I do aim to repot before 3 years though.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a bucket of tags that don't quite agree with that.


----------



## RNCollins (May 17, 2014)

*Another beginner question*

Hi. My Phrag. Emma Lommen has a new growth down near the base of the plant, above the oldest leaf. Is this where new growth starts from or is this where a flower spike starts from?


----------



## Justin (May 17, 2014)

nope that is a new growth. the spike will come out of the top of the largest growth, similar to a new leaf.


----------



## RNCollins (May 17, 2014)

Justin said:


> nope that is a new growth. the spike will come out of the top of the largest growth, similar to a new leaf.



Since a new growth has started does that mean I will not get a flower spike?


----------



## Justin (May 17, 2014)

no it means you should get a flower spike soon. once a phrag puts out a new growth it means the original growth is mature and ready to flower.


----------



## RNCollins (May 17, 2014)

Thanks Justin!

It's my only Phrag so I don't know what to expect. Is it the same for Paphs?


----------



## Justin (May 17, 2014)

yep!


----------



## orcoholic (May 18, 2014)

RNCollins said:


> Is this type of phrag ok to sit in a saucer of R/O water?


 You still need to fertilize. Just watering from the bottom with RO water will starve the plant. You can sit it in a tray with fertilized water but you need to periodically wash out the tray so the fertilizer doesn't accumulate.


----------



## RNCollins (May 18, 2014)

orcoholic said:


> You still need to fertilize. Just watering from the bottom with RO water will starve the plant. You can sit it in a tray with fertilized water but you need to periodically wash out the tray so the fertilizer doesn't accumulate.



I use R/O water because we have a water softener; I can't use water from the tap. I use weak K-Lite about once a week and once a month use KelpMax when watering. But the water in the saucer is pure water. Maybe once a month I use an extra CalMag supplement.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 18, 2014)

Or collect rainwater/snow.


----------

